# Excel Geeks Unite!!!



## annstar (Aug 9, 2011)

Definitely an EXCEL geek here too! VLOOKUP is a fave but I'm a slave to filtering... if I can filter, I will - has changed my life! OK, too far!


----------



## jproffer (Feb 19, 2005)

annstar said:


> Definitely an EXCEL geek here too! VLOOKUP is a fave but I'm a slave to filtering... if I can filter, I will - has changed my life! OK, too far!


LOL

Not too far at all. I spend a lot of my free time "excelling". I think a lot of times, what I'm doing could be done with native functions, but I make one up anyway...just to see if I can.

That's when you know you have a problem...when you make a UDF to do some simple task "just to see if you can do it" :laughing:


----------

